# CZ P-01 Review/Range Report



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

I finally had the opportunity to shoot my new CZ P-01 a few days ago. 

First, I am not exactly sure it IS a P-01. The slide says "CZ 75 D Compact" but the gun conforms to the current P-01 silhouette. It was sold to me as a P-01 on the paperwork. Is this perhaps an older model that once would have been branded the Compact but has now been renamed the P-01?

The range visit was with a group and we were all passing our guns around so I was not able to pay as much attention to the CZ as I would have liked, but I did put 60-70 rounds through it. I'll give it a good 200+ next time. It is definitely a lefty. At 25 feet it shoots about 4-6 inches left of center. I have some low-and-left tendencies I am still battling, but this was not just me. I will be drifting the rear sight next time I go to the range.

So accuracy is off, but precision seems good enough. I'm still not what you'd call a good shot, but I could put my hand on the target and cover all my shots. Good enough for home defense.

This gun feels amazing to shoot. I hadn't fired a 9mm in maybe 15 years so it was a treat. The recoil was very manageable. The gun is heavy for it's size and that eats up a lot of the recoil, along with 9mm just being much more tame than the .40 and .45 I had been shooting. People crow about the ergonomics of the CZ line and I can see the allure. The guns fits my short-fingered mitt quite nicely, and most semi-autos do not. The trigger in DA is too far away, but even from half-cock it is much better and in full SA is perfect.

The trigger is a sore spot. There is a lot of slack before a false break, then the real break requires just a tiny bit of extra effort which feels unnatural. I have read that this works itself out over time and I hope that is true. If not, I guess I go hunt down a gunsmith. I have been pampered by my Smith & Wesson model 66 revolver. The trigger on that machine is divine.

Fit and finish are very nice. It is a solid machine that feels very good to manipulate. The controls are stout and solid and it feels like a serious piece of equipment. The rubber grips feels good to the hand but peel away from the metal with little effort. I could see this possibly becoming an issue over time.

It isn't perfect but it's a lot closer than the last gun I bought, so I think this is a keeper.

And just for kicks, my current wish list...
Ruger SR22
Ruger Alaskan in .44 mag (I have no reasonable use for this beast but I am smitten.)
S&W Bodyguard .380
Beretta Px4 in .40


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice review. You'll like the PX4 I think.


----------



## Jayghf1978 (Jun 11, 2013)

Very nice review.

First of all the full model name is "CZ 75 P01", so it is considered a 75, just a compact version of it.

I have a P07 Duty, and pretty certain it is the same omega trigger system that is in your P01. To be honest I have had the same issue/concern. The trigger system feels light, smooth, and consistent, but I probably had 5-6 unintended fires during my last visit. I think it can works fine, just takes some getting used to.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Long triggers can be a pain, but if you could learn to "stage" it, they can be handy as well.


----------

